# Sigma To Offer Installation of Rear Filter Holder for 14mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 8, 2017)

```
<strong>From Sigma:</strong></p>
<p>The Sigma Corporation is pleased to announce a chargeable service for installing the Rear Filter Holder FHR-11 on the SIGMA 14mm F1.8 DG HSM | Art for Canon.</p>
<p>From September onwards, the dedicated service staff for Sigma products will be able to install the Rear Filter Holder FHR-11 on SIGMA 14mm F1.8 DG HSM | Art for Canon.</p>
<p><!--more-->The Rear Filter Holder FHR-11 is an accessory exclusively designed for the SIGMA 14mm F1.8 DG HSM | Art for Canon, and it enables photographers to use a filter sheet with the lens.By attaching it to the rear of the lens, it will allow more freedom of expression.</p>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-31291" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Sigma-Rear-Filter-Holder-for-14mm-f-1.8-Art-Lens.jpg" alt="" width="604" height="276" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Sigma-Rear-Filter-Holder-for-14mm-f-1.8-Art-Lens.jpg 604w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Sigma-Rear-Filter-Holder-for-14mm-f-1.8-Art-Lens-225x103.jpg 225w" sizes="(max-width: 604px) 100vw, 604px" /></p>

<p>For details of cost and the commencement of the service, please contact your nearest <a href="https://www.sigma-global.com/en/about/world-network/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow noopener">authorized SIGMA subsidiary / distributor</a>.In case it is not convenient for your environment to use the installation service and you prefer to do it by your own effort, the necessary parts can be sold.Please contact your nearest authorized SIGMA subsidiary / distributor for further information. Customers who do not own the appropriate tools or who do not feel confident in attaching the filter holder themselves may take advantage of the chargeable installation service.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 9, 2017)

Is this to put in a gel filter? I guess Graduated ND and Polarizer are not so useful with a lens this wide.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 9, 2017)

BeenThere said:


> Is this to put in a gel filter? I guess Graduated ND and Polarizer are not so useful with a lens this wide.



"it enables photographers to use a filter sheet with the lens.By attaching it to the rear of the lens, it will allow more freedom of expression."


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 9, 2017)

Why wasn't this integrated or at least included?


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 9, 2017)

The product was still in development and was not available at the lens release time.



YuengLinger said:


> Why wasn't this integrated or at least included?


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 9, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> The product was still in development and was not available at the lens release time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe Brian at TDP just had a lackluster copy, but if his was representative (and if history means anything) AF is also "still in development" at Sigma.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 9, 2017)

Bryan is usually spot on with his reports. All I know is that lenses that wide are very difficult to calibrate and focus precisely. I have no first hand experience with this lens yet and cannot comment on the AF consistency level. I am looking to acquire the lens in coming months once the demand settled and slightly used copies became available for sale. Once I got my hands on it and had a chance to run proper AF consistency tests on properly calibrated lens, I will be able to report back to you the outcomes.

that said both Sigma 85 Art and Sigma 135 Art that I own are very fast and consistently focusing lenses.



YuengLinger said:


> Maybe Brian at TDP just had a lackluster copy, but if his was representative (and if history means anything) AF is also "still in development" at Sigma.


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 9, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why wasn't this integrated or at least included?
> ...



On par with my dog ate my homework.

The rear filter holder is an easy part to design. The gel sheet thickness is known in advance. The length of the side is the rear element diameter plus a little spare, so mechanical CAD software can adjust it automatically, and issue a warning if it protrudes into anything else. Making the metal pieces & connecting them at the back should be easier & faster than making the glass elements.


----------



## LDS (Sep 9, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Why wasn't this integrated or at least included?



Probably an afterthought, as some user demanded it.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 9, 2017)

Sure, but Sigma is only a small private company and was working on getting 4 lenses out at the time and likely did not feel urgency to release an accessory in time with release seeing how limited the uptake of such an exotic filter holder will be amongst lens users.
This accessory will not be available in Sigma or Nikon mount. Canon only. Likely due to some specific design constrain associated with Nikon and Sigma mount

Originally the purpose of this filter was described as:

This will allow more freedom of the expression when *photographing starry skies.* 
30.06.2017

As I know nothing about Astro photography, I cannot comment on how useful this feature may be for Astro photogs 




Antono Refa said:


> On par with my dog ate my homework.
> 
> The rear filter holder is an easy part to design. The gel sheet thickness is known in advance. The length of the side is the rear element diameter plus a little spare, so mechanical CAD software can adjust it automatically, and issue a warning if it protrudes into anything else. Making the metal pieces & connecting them at the back should be easier & faster than making the glass elements.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 9, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> Sure, but Sigma is only a small private company and was working on getting 4 lenses out at the time and likely did not feel urgency to release an accessory in time with release seeing how limited the uptake of such an exotic filter holder will be amongst lens users.
> This accessory will not be available in Sigma or Nikon mount. Canon only. Likely due to some specific design constrain associated with Nikon and Sigma mount
> 
> Originally the purpose of this filter was described as:
> ...



I can't see any use for it. it's for gel filters, so no light pollution filter will work.


----------



## nemtom (Sep 10, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, but Sigma is only a small private company and was working on getting 4 lenses out at the time and likely did not feel urgency to release an accessory in time with release seeing how limited the uptake of such an exotic filter holder will be amongst lens users.
> ...



Just wait for Aurora Aperture to get one of these replacement. I predict that they will come up with a replacement holder which could take their glass ND filter (and maybe custom cut light pollution filter as well).
/note: I cannot wait for them to ship my set of rear filters, and a filter holder. It will be an interesting engineering task to attach it onto my samyang 14 xp...  /


----------



## RGF (Sep 10, 2017)

Any news on cost? or timing?


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 10, 2017)

Rear filters are a bit of a pain.
It's got a quite large from end so front filters are an expensive option.
It's a bit like the 11-24mm. There isn't a perfect solution for that either.
I wonder could they make a didymium filter to fit at the rear. Does a didymium filter have to be glass?
It's a nice lens. I haven't yet encountered focusing problems with it but it's very wide angle so things tend to be in focus. It works well for Astro.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Sep 11, 2017)

Like others have mentioned, this should have been standard at the start of shipping. As someone who has worked with CAD software like Solidworks and as a mechanical engineer. Yea this would have been no more then an hour of someones time at most. Actually only 5 mins of their time, the other 55 is to make sure its perfect for production. IMHO, no lens should ever be designed and shipped without some form for filter in mind. Now you can get filter systems for these lenses that use the super large square filters, but they are costly. That said, those filter systems normally interfere with the focusing ring on the Sigma 11-24 Art. Which isn't to great since the lens is horrible at focusing.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 11, 2017)

And what was / is the Canon's filtering solution for 11-24 F4 L ? or Tamron's for their 15-30 F2.8?
There are some third party solutions available now of course. AFAIK, none of them is compatible with 11-24 F4 at the 11mm end due to excessive vignetting.
As engineer, you should know full well, that there is no such a thing as 1 hour design to production for a responsible manufacturer. There are quite a few check boxes that have to be ticked and points verified.







ExodistPhotography said:


> Like others have mentioned, this should have been standard at the start of shipping. As someone who has worked with CAD software like Solidworks and as a mechanical engineer. Yea this would have been no more then an hour of someones time at most. Actually only 5 mins of their time, the other 55 is to make sure its perfect for production. IMHO, no lens should ever be designed and shipped without some form for filter in mind. Now you can get filter systems for these lenses that use the super large square filters, but they are costly. That said, those filter systems normally interfere with the focusing ring on the Sigma 11-24 Art. Which isn't to great since the lens is horrible at focusing.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 11, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> There are some third party solutions available now of course. AFAIK, none of them is compatible with 11-24 F4 at the 11mm end due to excessive vignetting.



The Fotodiox Wonderpana FreeArc XL and Nisi 180 system both offer vignetteing free 11-24 use at 11mm.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you for the clarification, PBD. I stand corrected. 



privatebydesign said:


> The Fotodiox Wonderpana FreeArc XL and Nisi 180 system both offer vignetteing free 11-24 use at 11mm.


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 11, 2017)

I didn't realise Wonderpana had a filter holder for the 11-24mm.
$229. That would end up being around 300 Euros even before you buy the extra large filters.
369 Euros for Nisi GND filter. (I see NISI have a filter holder too but it doesn't say if it works at 11mm).
It would easy to get to a thousand euros and beyond to have a set of filters.
At that price I might be tempted to get a black card instead and go back to my old rear filters.
I assume you'd have to be very careful in high winds with a 180mm Filter. 
I'm amazed there isn't more competition in filters. The margins must be good.
Maybe glass manufacturers own these companies (if not they are missing a trick).
The new LEE filters and Hitech filters are all very expensive. So are NISI (which I actually like - especially the ones with a hydrophobic coating - the stand LEE GND are very annoying in any type of sea mist or rain. They fog very easily. You have to keep them dry).
Their advantages between expensive and super expensive filters are only marginal. 
Yes they have less cast but it really wasn't a major issue in the past and removable.
I keep the 11-24mm to cloudy days.
It's a very interesting lens but maybe not practical. It's really front heavy.
It can get you unique photographs at 11mm but a 16-35mm is more practical.
I was testing out the 14mm F1.8 yesterday and my thoughts are similar.
I bought it for astro but will probably only use it for that.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Sep 11, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> And what was / is the Canon's filtering solution for 11-24 F4 L ? or Tamron's for their 15-30 F2.8?


They have no excuse either. 



> There are some third party solutions available now of course. AFAIK, none of them is compatible with 11-24 F4 at the 11mm end due to excessive vignetting.
> As engineer, you should know full well, that there is no such a thing as 1 hour design to production for a responsible manufacturer. There are quite a few check boxes that have to be ticked and points verified.



Others beat me to it on the fotodiox solution. But that solution for example was what I was talking about the focusing ring being hidden when using the filter system. 

As far as a one hour design, for something that simple. If it takes you longer then that to come up with a solution you would not have a job very long. Then again, the world is going to crap.. So what do I know..


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 12, 2017)

yep, that simple until you found out that you knocked camera's mirror with your quick solution, caused weather sealing problems, dust ingress, lens performance issues or something else to this effect. and now enjoying multi million dollar claims or have to ensure that technicians are trained, lens is serviceable and warranty can be honored past the installation. 

I have learned that building a prototype and proper test runs is important.



ExodistPhotography said:


> As far as a one hour design, for *something that simple*. If it takes you longer then that to come up with a solution you would not have a job very long. Then again, the world is going to crap.. So what do I know..


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 12, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> And what was / is the Canon's filtering solution for 11-24 F4 L ?



Rear gelatin filter, same as I would expect the Sigma 14mm f/1.8 to have been sold with from the beginning.


----------

